# provisional UK licence...



## seem (Sep 21, 2010)

hi...I recently moved to Dubai from the UK and my residence visa will be issued in the next couple of days, I want to exchange my UK driving license to a UAE one asap but my question is that I’ve lost my UK driving license… (The DVLA won’t send me a new one since I no longer have an address in the UK) so would it be possible to exchange my provisional UK driving license to a UAE one?? Has this been done before…
thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No, you need a full UK driving licence. Can you use a friend or relative's address for DVLA to send you your licence to? You will need the photo part AND the green paper licence for Dubai.


----------



## seem (Sep 21, 2010)

i can but it will take time... i want to try and get it done asap... someone told me that they might make an exception here in Dubai and exchange my provisional... worth a try don't you think??


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

wandabug said:


> No, you need a full UK driving licence. Can you use a friend or relative's address for DVLA to send you your licence to? You will need the photo part AND the green paper licence for Dubai.


I lost my license during our move to dubai, spoke to DVLA and had a new one sent to my mothers, you can do it over the telephone very easy and didnt cost anything and quick too. Then got my mother to fedex it out took about 10 days max from memory, maybe quicker, cant remember exactly my MMI license seems to be having a negative effect on my memory


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

seem said:


> i can but it will take time... i want to try and get it done asap... someone told me that they might make an exception here in Dubai and exchange my provisional... worth a try don't you think??


Beuracrats make an exception, you do know your in Dubai, right?.....i had to argue the toss over my fishing license as my DEWA bill was in my landlords name, that took 3 weeks and i only wanted to fish on a beach.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

seem said:


> i can but it will take time... i want to try and get it done asap... someone told me that they might make an exception here in Dubai and exchange my provisional... worth a try don't you think??


No chance.
-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A provisional license is the equivalent of the UAE learner's permit, which is equal to endless headaches and a stupid number of classes. 
As the other poster has said, get your UK license and then convert it. The wait is a small price to pay.


----------

